# Decoys



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Who makes decoys that ride well in the water and can bring in the ducks...

should I consider cork over plastic... I am more concerned about quality decoys that work than buying a bunch of em', note: I have a small duck boat that can handle me, my dog and about two dozen decoys, I hunt back river boyou's and small marshes...

any thoughts...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Go with G&H it is the best duck decoy around. They will never tip over in ruff waters and have the paint injected into the plastic so they never loose that great look. When putting decoys out you can just throw them and they pop right up. You will find a bunch of people on here that think Avery decoys look more like a duck but they are crap compared to G&H who would ever want a removable keel on a water decoy? (Avery), if ya hunt fields buy field decoys. G&H run around $110.00 a dz. I don't hate Avery most of my snow spread is Avery but when it comes to duck decoys G&H is the best.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I know Avery changed there decoys this year. Switched to a solid keel.

I will agree that I am not a huge fan of the avery floaters.

Does anyone have an experience with the Big foot floaters?


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Is there a big difference with the magnum vrs the standard G&H..

I have a small duck boat, not sure if magnums would really eat that much more space...


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Yea, you want to go with the Mags. The standards are ok, I just think the Mags are a better decoy, and the mags look more natural in ruff waters. I own both and the standards are to small in some situations. Go with the Mags you wont be disappointed.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Who would want a removable keel? Dont know, good thing Avery doesn't make removable keels.

If you want quality go with Avery. And anyone says there not durable must not hunt over them


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Well I do hunt over GHG and they are junk

Weird a PS would say they rock.
But I guess that because you are a avery YPS you must know everything about anything, and no one can be wright except for you.

Doesn't avery give out PS status to anyone that buys one of their huge stickers. I think I saw it in macks "buy the 21" sticker for $39.00 and you will recive Avery Prostaffer status." Ya I am preaty sure that is how it goes.

any way back to the question at had. If it were me and I had the money I would buy Talor decoys or some other high dollor cork. Cork will ride better than any plastic decoy ever GHG no matter what people say.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

WingedShooter7 said:


> Who would want a removable keel? Dont know, good thing Avery doesn't make removable keels.
> 
> If you want quality go with Avery. And anyone says there not durable must not hunt over them


There is a reason they changed there docoys! Enuff said!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Does anyone who doesn't drink the :koolaid: really like the Avery Duck decoys? They make good goose decoys I am not one sided I just prefer to spend my money on the best product.

hunt4P&Y if your wondering about Big Foot goose floaters, they rock. I would say I like them as much as an Avery PS loves to drink :koolaid:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Green head down said:


> Well I do hunt over GHG and they are junk
> 
> Weird a PS would say they rock.
> But I guess that because you are a avery YPS you must know everything about anything, and no one can be wright except for you.
> ...


Wow man settle down, Never once said I know everything I was just giving out my opinion. And it appears you think you know everything about avery your self? And for your information its the Youth Field Staff not the Youth Pro Staff. You just dont get on either you have to apply. There's 50+ kids that apply anually, they select 4-5 at a time. Never said that cork wouldnt ride better either.

And as for bluebird, I know tons of people that hunt over Avery/GHG products. The koolaid thing is a bunch of BS, there are people that are the same for every other brand FA, Bigfoot, Dakota. Try putting a lid on it.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Avery's Rock! No Kool aid needed to convince me. Real waterfowlers use Avery products. That is well known!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Does anyone have an experience with the Big foot floaters?


They have durability issues. Paint comes right off. I would recommend the Avery's. They ride better and the paint job is second to none!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well whitehorse ran G&H duck decoys and I ran GHG, last season and here is what we learned.

Pros and Cons of G&H
Pros-very durable, ride the water good, paint stayed on
Cons-We didn't think they looked a ton like ducks and they have the curls on the tails that get caught on the decoy bag and both a pro and a con the heads move

Pros and Cons of Avery
Pros-Ride the water good and look like ducks
Cons- not durable and paint sucks

We ran these decoys side by side and mixed in together and we nice no difference in how the birds reacted to them.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I was talking about the Big Foot Duck floaters.

Alright thanks Leo! I was wondering about them. Nothing worse then a decoy that can't stay upright!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

I have never used the big foot duck decoys, so ????

As for are Avery YPS, it is fun to get you guys all :******: , I just think it's funny how you guys get all riled over someone making fun of your PS status or the decoys. I guess I drink the G&H :koolaid:, because I believe in those decoys. Everyone supports what they believe in. Now for putting a lid on it, I guess you Avery PS have earned a reputation for being so dam defensive, so it's kind of fun to get you guys all ****** off by bringing up the :koolaid:


----------



## Sportin' Woodies (Jun 26, 2006)

either way, just understand that the intricate paint job on GHGs is to sell them to people.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am not ticked. I am just letting everyone that may not know that Avery is where it is at in waterfowlers merchandise!


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

And Leo, A.K.A Porkchop, Porcello knows what he is talking about! I have decoyed ducks in water mabye 5 times in my life, and good ole avery got the job done!


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am not ticked. I am just letting everyone that may not know that Avery is where it is at in waterfowlers merchandise!


Leo, you are 100% correct. And it's not just the decoys. I found my self in a pretty sh!tty situation, literally, and the Avery skull cap came in damn handy. Man, they are soft and durable.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am not ticked. I am just letting everyone that may not know that Avery is where it is at in waterfowlers merchandise!


BLASPHEMY! A DSD guy pluggin avery??????

Who cares what you use. I still use a bunch of oooooold herter styrofoam decoys that are twice my age with hardly any paint on em, mouse chew marks on em, broken *** ends, etc etc. Shoot all kinds of ducks over em.

For rough water though, the hollow plastic decoys dont hold a candle to cork, syrofoam, or other solid decs.


----------



## jeep_guy_4x4 (Apr 11, 2005)

Last year I ordered a dozen Herters from cabella's. I think they were foam or something. I sent em back as soon as I got them and used the hot buys I bought the yer before..

Anyhow I think I will fork out the muHla and...

Buy (Mallard) 4 drakes, 2 hens from Taylor Custom Cork decoys. I will probally add 6 more next year...

I doubt I will be disappointed... may take me a few years to have as many decoys as I would like...

Thanks


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey man Im not even get riled or mad just before you throw somethin down on the message boards make sure it isn't stupid.

:beer:


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

barebackjack said:


> Leo Porcello said:
> 
> 
> > I am not ticked. I am just letting everyone that may not know that Avery is where it is at in waterfowlers merchandise!
> ...


I am not a DSD guy?????? :eyeroll:

Take a deep breath and chill. Realize most of this is tongue and cheek.

I think a lot of you guys need to go buy a bottle of KY and take care of all that built up testosterone. I mean really. It is waterfowling. It is not as complex as some of you make it. All this bickering about decoys. You drive around, find birds, get permission, set up THE DECOYS OF YOUR CHOICE, see birds, call at birds, shoot birds. Its like eating shelled peanuts. This sport truely is not brain surgery.

I am willing to bet I could kill limits of ducks over the old 2 liter soda bottle conversion kits.

And once again I am not a DSD guy.


----------



## ksfowler (Oct 4, 2007)

Cabelas Real Image Mallards are the only way to fly. They are by far the best looking Mallard decoys out there for a reasonable price. we ran 1 dozen two years ago and we shot almost 100 mallards over them most were from the same pond. the paint durability may not be the best it is just as good or better than avery's they sure look good, and they work.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

ksfowler said:


> Cabelas Real Image Mallards are the only way to fly. They are by far the best looking Mallard decoys out there for a reasonable price. we ran 1 dozen two years ago and we shot almost 100 mallards over them most were from the same pond. the paint durability may not be the best it is just as good or better than avery's they sure look good, and they work.


The Real Image Mallards are made by Avery.

Just thought I'd let everyone know that.

But im done with this thread Peace!

:beer:


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

As stated above, if hunting out of a boat is your primary tactic, cork or styro ride better all the way. However the down side is weight if you are packing them into a slough. I have a friend that brought some cork decoys a few years ago to water hunt. We mainly hunt small wetland areas that we walk into.
3 dozen plastic floaters weighed a lot less than this 12 corks. Both killed ducks late in the year, but he mainly is a boat hunter and bigger water which makes them a better choice.

In regards to brands. My preference is GHG mainly because of cost and limited amount of use since I do not do much water hunting anymore.

The dozen G&H purchased 4 years ago took me almost two years to get settled with them because of defective paint and heads.


----------



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

I like to run GHG decoys i have ran them for 2 seasons now on the same decoys and they still look great as for paint chiping and falling off i have not had this problem YET and i put my decoys through some serious hell between geting thrown around and falling out of trucks at times and they still hold up good....I have ran both GHG and G&H and personally G&H just didn't impress me much....to me they are kind of over priced....and i would probably use Flambeau before i use G&H again...and that is saying alot..And im not trying to ruin any ones parade here but everyone prefers what they use and we can go at this all season long as to what decoys you prefer its like the presidential election there is gonna be someone out there upset about it....


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> barebackjack said:
> 
> 
> > Leo Porcello said:
> ...


I guess I should have added this  to my post as it was meant in jest. Ive seen you toungue in cheek pluggin DSD's in a few other threads.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sorry! :beer:


----------

